# Just a Girl and Her Canon... And a Boy with His Glock



## jowensphoto

These are two older photos, but they are some of my favorites. I'm curious to know what you think of them; I think I'd like to take more... interest/hobby portraits?... and make a sort of series or storyboard project with it. It seems better (and easier) to take a picture of a person when they are really into what they're doing.

OH! I know I posted the second on the Beginner's forum awhile back; please know that my safety was not a risk whatsoever when this was taken. Everyone was (although lovingly) very concerned.

Just a Girl and Her Canon







And a Boy with His Glock


----------



## cguron

However beautiful the pictures might be, the gun concept is inappropriate.  I donot care how beautiful the picture maybe.


----------



## SCraig

cguron said:


> However beautiful the pictures might be, the gun concept is inappropriate.  I donot care how beautiful the picture maybe.


Not to me.  I don't approve of pointing a firearm at anyone that isn't about to get shot, but I do think it's an interesting perspective.

I also prefer my Beretta to a Glock


----------



## jowensphoto

cguron said:


> However beautiful the pictures might be, the gun concept is inappropriate.  I donot care how beautiful the picture maybe.



Okay, so I can admit the mistake of standing behind the camera when this was done. But, just for the sake of the photograph itself, say I did this remotely. Actually, I'm considering retaking this that way... but then again, maybe not. That might take away from the emotional impact.


----------



## zcar21

Interesting, or should I say provoking. Now I kind know what it is like to be pointed with a gun.


----------



## Tony S

For your Glock shot run a 115grn silvertip bullet into the barrel just short of the end with a  rod so it's visible, making it appear to  be on it's way out...  lets see the folks complain about where the gun is pointing then.


----------



## jake337

cguron said:


> However beautiful the pictures might be, the gun concept is inappropriate. I donot care how beautiful the picture maybe.



You forgot to add "in my opinion".  Because it is only your opinion.

How is it inappropriate?  Guns get pointed and fired at individuals everyday.  If this was a Photojournalist last photo he took before being shot it would win awards.  So how would you differentiate the two???


I like it and don't think it is inappropriate in any way.


----------



## jowensphoto

Tony S said:


> For your Glock shot run a 115grn silvertip bullet into the barrel just short of the end with a  rod so it's visible, making it appear to  be on it's way out...  lets see the folks complain about where the gun is pointing then.



Interesting idea.  I might do it.



> You forgot to add "in my opinion".  Because it is only your opinion.
> 
> How is it inappropriate?  Guns get pointed and fired at individuals  everyday.  If this was a Photojournalist last photo he took before being  shot it would win awards.  So how would you differentiate the two???
> 
> 
> I like it and don't think it is inappropriate in any way.



Thanks. And I like the way you think.


Any thoughts on the first, anyone?


----------



## Robin Usagani

You meant, a girl and a dirty sensor?


----------



## jowensphoto

Schwettylens said:


> You meant, a girl and a dirty sensor?



Nice observation lol... for the record, that is neither me nor my camera


----------



## Trever1t

The only thing I can say other than what was said is that finger placement is totally irresponsible.....but you've been reamed enough, the first one makes me uncomfortable because so much dust is entering the body!


----------



## manaheim

You elicited a viceral reaction.

You win.

As my friend would say, almost too on the nose in this case, but appropriate nonetheless... "bang... art!"


----------



## Natalie

The camera could have been fired remotely with no one behind it while the gun was aimed. Not saying it was or that it even matters to me, but it's a possibility. The end of the barrel looks a bit soft to me, perhaps it's not perfectly focused?


----------



## molested_cow

"Inappropriate" is such a political jargon. Seriously, you won't hear it used as often outside of America.


----------



## Josh66

The camera one doesn't really do anything for me, and I don't understand why there's no lens on the camera, lol...  Flash is too harsh.

The Glock one - I like.  I think it could use just a little more DOF though, just enough to get the front sight in focus.

As far as safety - I'll give you the benefit of doubt.  And as far as finger placement - it doesn't go bang unless you pull the trigger.  If you were going for "I'm about to shoot you", that would be hard to pull off with the finger outside of the trigger guard...  For all we can tell, there might not even be a magazine in it.  Even if we could see the bottom of the gun, an empty mag well could easily be covered by a supporting hand.  If I were taking that picture, I would personally inspect the gun to make sure it was unloaded and there wasn't any ammo nearby though.  Just saying - don't take the other guy's word for it, check yourself.  Then double check.  

I used to have a bunch of similar pictures, but they're long gone...


----------



## K24Photography

Holy crap, did no one decide to ask you if you visually and physically unloaded the magazine as well as visually and physically checked the chamber and barrel. If you did, then absolutely nothing is irresponsible. The finger is ridiculous in the trigger well if you're trained only because it is pushed much too far through instead of using the tip. But then again, if someone was just going to shoot another dead out of anger which is what I visualize when I see this picture, I'm pretty sure they aren't trained well and just want to get the job done. So a win on the picture.
Now, if you didn't check the magazine or chamber and barrel, you're an idiot. As a photographer you can for sure bet that I will never trust another word that it is clear. Give me a Navy SEAL or Army SF who's whole job in life is to take guns and make others fall and I'll still make him show me and physically touch it myself. I want to be sure when I'm on the other end that I'm not getting shot.
I think you should re-shoot this picture again and again until you get exactly the shot you want. Retouch it until it's perfect and makes you happy. But every single time you take your eyes off the gun, recheck it's not loaded. It'll suck if you get shot in the head, and whoever is on the other end will have to live with the fact they just probably killed you.
Final thought, a gun can't magically kill anyone. It needs a bullet, it needs to be chambered, and it needs a pull of the trigger. Make sure there's no bullet, every time, and if you do you can ignore the ignorant and politically correct, and focus on your shot...With the camera.


----------



## molested_cow

Didnt a seal team member shoot himself in the head while trying to impress a girl he met in a bar recently? yeah you cant be careful enough.

http://www.military.com/video/forces/seal-teams/navy-seal-shoots-self-in-head/1381260420001/


----------



## Natalie

No happy ending for that guy either. Quite sad...

Navy SEAL dies in San Diego after accidentally shooting himself while playing with gun - The Washington Post


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I'd have liked the shot better if there was barely visible bullet lit in the chamber.  May have added drama to the pic and really stirred up the paranoid folks =)

Doesn't have to be a live round.




For the record, I like my Glocks almost as much as my cameras.


----------



## jowensphoto

> If I were taking that picture, I would personally inspect the gun to  make sure it was unloaded and there wasn't any ammo nearby though.



Exactly what I did


----------



## DCMoney

Treat all weapons as if they are loaded.
Never point a gun at anything you are not willing to destroy.
Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target.
Be aware of your targets foreground and background.
The *boy* and his glock need to get some training.


----------



## jowensphoto

blah blah blah.

I didn't sign up for gun safety, I signed up for a photography forum.


----------



## iresq

^^^ no kidding.  I wonder if you could put like a small incense stick into the barrel enough that it would not be visible.  Then you could get smoke coming out of the end of the barrel without actually firing a round.  I also like the bullet idea but you will have to dissemble one to make it work.


----------



## TMBPhotography

I like the incense idea. cool.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Photos are fine but I agree that guns arent toys. Dont treat them as such. I had a friend that got shot in the leg cause her and her boyfriend were messing around like this.


----------



## jowensphoto

Then your friend is a dumbass who didn't see for herself that it wasn't loaded.


----------



## Granddad

O|||||||O said:


> The camera one doesn't really do anything for me, and I don't understand why there's no lens on the camera, lol...  Flash is too harsh.
> 
> The Glock one - I like.  I think it could use just a little more DOF though, just enough to get the front sight in focus.
> 
> As far as safety - I'll give you the benefit of doubt.  And as far as finger placement - it doesn't go bang unless you pull the trigger.  If you were going for "I'm about to shoot you", that would be hard to pull off with the finger outside of the trigger guard...  For all we can tell, there might not even be a magazine in it.  Even if we could see the bottom of the gun, an empty mag well could easily be covered by a supporting hand.  If I were taking that picture, I would personally inspect the gun to make sure it was unloaded and there wasn't any ammo nearby though.  Just saying - don't take the other guy's word for it, check yourself.  Then double check.
> 
> I used to have a bunch of similar pictures, but they're long gone...



All of the above safety points with stress on YOU checking for yourself and then use the remote too. I'm not anti-gun (I carried one as a police officer for years) just a gun safety freak. Gun accidents can be very final. :salute:


----------



## TMBPhotography

why are people continuing to harp on the gun safety thing. She already said she checked it, ok? got it? theres nothing wrong with an empty gun. Move on to critiquing the photo....


----------



## jowensphoto

TMBPhotography said:


> why are people continuing to harp on the gun safety thing. She already said she checked it, ok? got it? theres nothing wrong with an empty gun. Move on to critiquing the photo....



Thanks


----------



## jowensphoto

K24Photography said:


> I think you should re-shoot this picture again and again until you get exactly the shot you want. Retouch it until it's perfect and makes you happy. But every single time you take your eyes off the gun, recheck it's not loaded. It'll suck if you get shot in the head, and whoever is on the other end will have to live with the fact they just probably killed you.
> Final thought, a gun can't magically kill anyone. It needs a bullet, it needs to be chambered, and it needs a pull of the trigger. Make sure there's no bullet, every time, and if you do you can ignore the ignorant and politically correct, and focus on your shot...With the camera.




He has a few different guns, I'd like to reshoot this one and get it just right and then try out the revolver! We are talking about getting an AK, so that could be fun too!


----------



## Omofo

molested_cow said:


> Didnt a seal team member shoot himself in the head while trying to impress a girl he met in a bar recently? yeah you cant be careful enough.
> 
> Navy SEAL Shoots Self in the Head | Military.com



Just goes to show the level of intelligence of those serving in our military...


----------



## TMBPhotography

Omofo said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt a seal team member shoot himself in the head while trying to impress a girl he met in a bar recently? yeah you cant be careful enough.
> 
> Navy SEAL Shoots Self in the Head | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show the level of intelligence of those serving in our military...
Click to expand...


I am going to turn around and pretend like I didn't hear that....


----------



## Josh66

Natalie said:


> No happy ending for that guy either. Quite sad...
> 
> Navy SEAL dies in San Diego after accidentally shooting himself while playing with gun - The Washington Post


Wow.  The lesson there is:  Don't put a gun to your head and pull the trigger.  And also, don't play with guns while you're drunk.


----------



## jowensphoto

O|||||||O said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No happy ending for that guy either. Quite sad...
> 
> Navy SEAL dies in San Diego after accidentally shooting himself while playing with gun - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  The lesson there is:  Don't put a gun to your head and pull the trigger.  And also, don't play with guns while you're drunk.
Click to expand...


No kidding. I'd say taking a picture of an unloaded gun is different that playing Russian Roulette after a few rounds of beer!


----------



## CMfromIL

As both a gun owner and photographer, the picture is neither interesting or worthwhile. Your subject has a total lack of trigger control, and the fact that you took the picture w/out a remote shows a total lack of common sense or understanding of gun safety on both your parts.

Plenty of people are killed because the 'gun was unloaded'. A picture is designed to tell a story. Yours tells a story of ignorance, youthful hubris and lack of common sense.

Perhaps next you can do a photoshoot whilst lying on traintracks while wearing blinders and earplugs, but assure us that you 'checked' to make sure a train wasn't coming.

The only time you should be putting your finger on the trigger is when you are ready to shoot. And it damn well better not be pointed at another person unless you intend to kill them.

/rant off.


----------



## H4X1MA

Ok I didn't read all 3 pages but it looks like this thread is well derailed lol. I don't see any problem at all with standing in front of a gun for photography. There's probably a 99.9% chance that in this case the gun was not loaded, and the chamber was check, so there was no real danger. 

For you nay sayers, how many times have you put yourself in danger for a picture? I've climbed around waterfalls, climbed trees, stopped and walked on busy roads, stood in raging water, been on the edge of a tall building, all for a hobby. I think any of the things I just listed was more dangerous than this picture.

What's next? You going to say that there should be no photographers during combat? It's too dangerous.


----------



## Destin

I think the reason for the over-reaction on the gun safety thing here is because there are simply too many people in America who have never handled a gun, shot one, or been taught how to use them properly. I know that when I first saw the photo, my reaction was to wonder about the safety of it. But if you own the gun legally, then you have a pistol permit, and that implies that you took a safety course on how to handle guns. If you own the gun illegally, and are posting a photo of it online, then you're just stupid. 

I've been shooting since I was 4, and not many days go by when I don't at least pull out my .22 and put a few rounds into a pop can. Shooting is one of the best and most useful skills to learn, and a great hobby. But there are simply too many idiots out there who don't respect how dangerous firearms are.


----------



## CMfromIL

H4X1MA said:


> What's next? You going to say that there should be no photographers during combat? It's too dangerous.



Not even comparable.  There is a difference between reporting the story...and being the story.  One is being in a dangerous place reporting an actual story (warzone reporting)...this is directly inserting one into a dangerous situation soley for the gratioutious purpose of eliciting a response based on behaving like a fool.


----------



## jowensphoto

H4X1MA- I like the points you make. I've hung off the side of a cliff for a landscape shot a few times... no one seems to care about me falling to my death on jagged rocks 500' below!

I'm not upset with any one who has posted comments, no matter how insulting it is to be called childish and ignorant. The point of such an image/photo is to illicit a strong emotional response, which judging by most responses, it does. It doesn't matter if you like the content; the fact that I was able to produce an image that evokes strong reactions is a win for me.


----------



## jowensphoto

Destin said:


> I think the reason for the over-reaction on the gun safety thing here is because there are simply too many people in America who have never handled a gun, shot one, or been taught how to use them properly. I know that when I first saw the photo, my reaction was to wonder about the safety of it. But if you own the gun legally, then you have a pistol permit, and that implies that you took a safety course on how to handle guns. If you own the gun illegally, and are posting a photo of it online, then you're just stupid.
> 
> I've been shooting since I was 4, and not many days go by when I don't at least pull out my .22 and put a few rounds into a pop can. Shooting is one of the best and most useful skills to learn, and a great hobby. But there are simply too many idiots out there who don't respect how dangerous firearms are.




Exactly. Although the laws are a little different in VA, I agree with what you're saying.


----------



## CMfromIL

Destin said:


> I think the reason for the over-reaction on the gun safety thing here is because there are simply too many people in America who have never handled a gun, shot one, or been taught how to use them properly. I know that when I first saw the photo, my reaction was to wonder about the safety of it. But if you own the gun legally, then you have a pistol permit, and that implies that you took a safety course on how to handle guns.



I own several.  There is no requirement in IL for a 'pistol permit' or a safety course.  Perhaps in NY, but that's certainly not the case in most of the USA.  Perhaps if you have a concealed carry permit, but not for general ownership.  The OP of course appears to not know gun safety or how to safetly handle a firearm.



Destin said:


> But there are simply too many idiots out there who don't respect how dangerous firearms are.


  And that's how pictures like on post #1 come around.


----------



## jowensphoto

> I own several.  There is no requirement in IL for a 'pistol permit' or a  safety course.  Perhaps in NY, but that's certainly not the case in  most of the USA.  Perhaps if you have a concealed carry permit, but not  for general ownership.  The OP of course appears to not know gun safety  or how to safetly handle a firearm.



In VA, you don't even need to register a gun... so long as you bought it privately and not from a dealer. To carry concealed, you must have a permit. To get that permit, all that is needed is a certificate from a "hunter's safety course."



> And that's how pictures like on post #1 come around.



I've got a dead horse out back if you want to bring your bat over.


----------



## H4X1MA

I may be behind the ball here, and maybe mods haven't seen this post yet, but I think there may be a forum rule about posting guns, as the focus, in the first place due to the controversy that they bring (as seen in post 2 through 42 above lol).

All bickering aside, it's a photographers choice what they want to risk to get the image that they are looking for. Some run with lions, some skydive, some climb on cliffs, some just stand in the street, and some get in front of a gun. All are choices that that person can, and have, made.


----------



## Josh66

I don't think there's an official "rule", but I guarantee you that this thread will get locked eventually.  My guess is before page 5.


----------



## jowensphoto

O|||||||O said:


> I don't think there's an official "rule", but I guarantee you that this thread will get locked eventually.  My guess is before page 5.



Sweet, it'll be my first one :greenpbl:


----------



## jowensphoto

For the record, I didn't post for controversy and bickering.

I wanted to know how it makes the viewer feel. Did I capture something that evokes a feeling?


----------



## Trever1t

Why would there be a rule about posting photos of guns? What next, no knives!? No kitchen shots?!

lol, I love guns, guns are fun if used with all the respect due them.


----------



## Natalie

I hope that wouldn't segue into a ban on venomous snakes too.


----------



## jowensphoto

> lol, I love guns, guns are fun if used with all the respect due them.



And respect for human life


----------



## dakkon76

I find all the uproar pretty funny. Some people must not realize how "safe" guns are in the right hands... otherwise it would never be safe to clean them... ever. Right?

I agree with Manheim-- what you did provoked a great response, so you were very successful in your attempt.


----------



## PapaMatt

It makes a very interesting and emotional statement.


----------



## PapaMatt

jowensphoto said:


> For the record, I didn't post for controversy and bickering.
> 
> I wanted to know how it makes the viewer feel. Did I capture something that evokes a feeling?



Yes you did capture feelings that I have long forgotten , Nice picture. There is so much being said about the use of a gun and not about the photo its self . I like it very much. Keep up the good work


----------



## H4X1MA

Trever1t said:


> Why would there be a rule about posting photos of guns? What next, no knives!? No kitchen shots?!
> 
> lol, I love guns, guns are fun if used with all the respect due them.



I swear I read that somewhere awhile back. Must be crazy


----------



## jwbryson1

DCMoney said:


> Treat all weapons as if they are loaded.
> Never point a gun at anything you are not willing to destroy.
> Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target.
> Be aware of your targets foreground and background.





This is such an important concept that it bears repeating anywhere, anytime, for any reason.  Photo forum or not.


----------



## Josh66

H4X1MA said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a rule about posting photos of guns? What next, no knives!? No kitchen shots?!
> 
> lol, I love guns, guns are fun if used with all the respect due them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I read that somewhere awhile back. Must be crazy
Click to expand...

As far as I can remember, there isn't "no gun pictures" rule - but I have seen very few gun threads that didn't get locked.


Usually, all is well until people start saying how guns are evil and should be banned.  Then everyone starts arguing.  Then the thread gets locked.  Doesn't happen every time, but probably 9 out of 10 times it does.  Basically, as long as everyone stays civil, it's fine.  That rarely happens though.


----------



## Desi

jowensphoto said:


> For the record, I didn't post for controversy and bickering.
> 
> I wanted to know how it makes the viewer feel. Did I capture something that evokes a feeling?



Yes..I really, really dislike the way it makes me feel.  So, I think you achieved your purpose.  It's a very good photo in that sense.


----------



## Redbaron

Back to the photos.... Girl - nice, I like it - works for me. Even though I can only see a third of her face, her expression still shows through. Boy - must admit I jumped a bit, but it's early here and I'm only on my second cup of coffee. Again, it worked - and going by the replies it's getting people thinking and reacting. Win for the photographer. B&W works for me with both pics, personally I prefer the first though. If I was to CC something about it, I'd suggest the same picture, but with an older camera if one was available would work as well.

Responsible gun ownership.... funny how people seem to assume Jess doesn't know what she and the subject are doing. Of course the thing wasn't loaded, and of course they checked and double checked before getting ready to take photos. No, I've never met her, but she "seems" to be the full bob, and one would assume somebody who owns a Glock, and are considering getting an AK would know more than a little bit about guns and safety etc. Bringing up stories about idiots (with all due respect to the dead) who thought they were invincible just because they wore a uniform is irrelevant. They were skylarking and behaving like children with loaded guns. Now they're dead. I feel sorry for their families.
 Lecturing the OP for being unsafe just because you once wore a uniform and fired a gun once or twice or maybe are anti gun doesn't add a lot to the conversation IMO.

Keep up the good work Jess, love your style. :thumbup:


----------



## jowensphoto

Desi said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I didn't post for controversy and bickering.
> 
> I wanted to know how it makes the viewer feel. Did I capture something that evokes a feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..I really, really dislike the way it makes me feel.  So, I think you achieved your purpose.  It's a very good photo in that sense.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Desi. This is what I was hoping to achieve. There's a lot of art that is intended to produce "warm fuzzies" and that is obviously not the way I intended this photo to be experienced. Thanks for your honesty!


----------



## jowensphoto

> If I was to CC something about it, I'd suggest the same picture, but  with an older camera if one was available would work as well.



Completely agree! I'd love to get something like this: KODAK VEST POCKET AUTOGRAPHIC CAMERA~ANTIQUE~WONDERFUL~METAL "PEN" 4 AUTOGRAPHS | eBay


----------



## Overread

There are (nor have there ever been any) no gun rules on the forums and we are not planning to add any. 

Whilst we respect that when a photo is good enough that the technicalities are ignored and the subject matter becomes a focus for discussion I would like to ask people to remain respectful to the photographer in question and to get things back on topic. Pictures of guns in the site are NOT a licence to start personal vendettas against guns or gun owners. The points about gun safety have been made - now move on and lets get back on track.


----------



## jowensphoto

> Responsible gun ownership.... funny how people seem to assume Jess  doesn't know what she and the subject are doing. Of course the thing  wasn't loaded, and of course they checked and double checked before  getting ready to take photos. No, I've never met her, but she "seems" to  be the full bob, and one would assume somebody who owns a Glock, and  are considering getting an AK would know more than a little bit about  guns and safety etc. Bringing up stories about idiots (with all due  respect to the dead) who thought they were invincible just because they  wore a uniform is irrelevant. They were skylarking and behaving like  children with loaded guns. Now they're dead. I feel sorry for their  families.



I'm a country girl; been shooting for a long time (guns and cameras!). Boyfriend left to go on a business trip and was about to give me a lesson on loading and shooting the Mossberg. Imagine his surprise when little old me took the gun and loaded it without any assitance


----------



## jowensphoto

Thanks, Overread!


----------



## manaheim

This thread is funny.  I shall delete it last.


----------



## ph0enix

Schwettylens said:


> You meant, a girl and a dirty sensor?



<wise ass>Dirty mirror since it's in the down position.  The sensor is behind it  </wise ass> 
For some reason I find the chipping polish on her nails distracting.


----------



## ph0enix

Natalie said:


> The end of the barrel looks a bit soft to me, perhaps it's not perfectly focused?



That's what I thought too.  Maybe tad too shallow DOF as well.


----------



## Tee

Yay!  Morals on the internet!


----------



## Fishkon

Great SHOT! pun intended


----------



## cguron

^^just don't post it here. post it on your own site.


----------



## cguron

Jess may learn from above.


----------



## Destin

ph0enix said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant, a girl and a dirty sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <wise ass>Dirty mirror since it's in the down position.  The sensor is behind it  </wise ass>
> For some reason I find the chipping polish on her nails distracting.
Click to expand...


:er: ? 

The comment about the dirty sensor had to do with not having a body cap on the camera. Not about being able to actually see the sensor, but about the camera body being left open, and held with the lens mount facing upwards, allowing dust to enter. 

Had nothing to do with the mirror being dirty.


----------



## jowensphoto

cguron said:


> ^^just don't post it here. post it on your own site.


I'll post if I like. It's not a violation, as already mentioned by Overread. If YOU don't like, then YOU don't have to look.



> Jess may learn from above.


Learn what, exactly? Actually, don't answer that. I already know the answer and don't care to hear it.


----------



## jowensphoto

ph0enix said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the barrel looks a bit soft to me, perhaps it's not perfectly focused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too.  Maybe tad too shallow DOF as well.
Click to expand...


It does look that way to me too. I'm going to retake it soon and get as far back as the sight in focus (someone suggested that, I think)


----------



## matthewo

I know its already been discussed but its funny to me how people get scared of the gun.  The glock is so simple and can be disasmbled in seconds and or visually and physically checked.  You should always know the state of your gun.  Once its empty i dont care what is done with it as long as all parties know the gun is safe


----------



## ph0enix

Destin said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant, a girl and a dirty sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <wise ass>Dirty mirror since it's in the down position.  The sensor is behind it  </wise ass>
> For some reason I find the chipping polish on her nails distracting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :er: ?
> 
> The comment about the dirty sensor had to do with not having a body cap on the camera. Not about being able to actually see the sensor, but about the camera body being left open, and held with the lens mount facing upwards, allowing dust to enter.
> 
> Had nothing to do with the mirror being dirty.
Click to expand...


I see.  Well, I was talking about the specs on the mirror that are visible in the photo.


----------



## CMfromIL

jowensphoto said:


> Oh good Lord.
> 
> Can I request to have this locked? I came for critique on a photo, not for judgment as to how "stupid" I apparently am. Thanks to those who have actually critiqued the photo and didn't just come on here to talk s***.



Photo is dark. As noted the sight is out of focus. Models hand placement is poor, with both the trigger being covered as well as his thumb jutting out rather awkwardly. It should be flush with the bottom of the slide, but not on it. As it is now it's distracting.

I don't particularly like the lighting, as it appears the flash is front and right/center lending to some wonky shadows on the models face as well as his knuckles being washed out, while leaving the left side of the models hand dark.

As for the critique you asked for it. Posting the picture in your words elicited a response. That you don't like either the tone or commentary is irrelevant. Sorry.


----------



## jowensphoto

Thanks for getting your head far enough out of your arse to give a real critique.


----------



## CMfromIL

jowensphoto said:


> Thanks for getting your head far enough out of your arse to give a real critique.





And you're welcome. I did like the camera picture though. That was cool.


----------



## Redbaron

_They are *trained* to always treat their firearm as loaded for a reason. 						_

Crollo - but they didn't did they? Now they're dead. (the subject was defence personnel playing/showing off with loaded guns and shooting themselves). As for your previous post - how old are you??


Jess - if you do re shoot the glock, don't forget the insence/smoke idea. I think it would work.


----------



## jowensphoto

> Jess - if you do re shoot the glock, don't forget the insence/smoke idea. I think it would work.



I'm going to try to this weekend... if the little one will give us some time!! lol

This is probably a stupid question, but I'll ask anyway. The incense won't do any damage to the gun, right? I know the heat won't be a problem (they are obviously made to handle high temps), but the chemicals in the incense won't do harm? I guess we can always clean it afterward.


----------



## Overread

I've just cleaned most of the posts that followed my earlier notice which were in violation of it. It is the last time I'm cleaning the thread out before issuing punishments to those that continue to try and derail the thread.



Overread said:


> There are (nor have there ever been any) no gun rules on the forums and we are not planning to add any.
> 
> Whilst we respect that when a photo is good enough that the technicalities are ignored and the subject matter becomes a focus for discussion I would like to ask people to remain respectful to the photographer in question and to get things back on topic. Pictures of guns in the site are NOT a licence to start personal vendettas against guns or gun owners. *The points about gun safety have been made - now move on and lets get back on track.*



Repeat - Gun safety points have been made - there is no need to continue that line of discussion.


----------



## ph0enix

I see that some of my replies have disappeared so I must have been in violation of your notice.  Sorry about that.  I have not read every single reply in the thread yet so I haven't seen the post you're talking about.



Overread said:


> I've just cleaned most of the posts that followed my earlier notice which were in violation of it. It is the last time I'm cleaning the thread out before issuing punishments to those that continue to try and derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are (nor have there ever been any) no gun rules on the forums and we are not planning to add any.
> 
> Whilst we respect that when a photo is good enough that the technicalities are ignored and the subject matter becomes a focus for discussion I would like to ask people to remain respectful to the photographer in question and to get things back on topic. Pictures of guns in the site are NOT a licence to start personal vendettas against guns or gun owners. *The points about gun safety have been made - now move on and lets get back on track.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat - Gun safety points have been made - there is no need to continue that line of discussion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Natalie

jowensphoto said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the barrel looks a bit soft to me, perhaps it's not perfectly focused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too.  Maybe tad too shallow DOF as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does look that way to me too. I'm going to retake it soon and get as far back as the sight in focus (someone suggested that, I think)
Click to expand...

If you can do that by using a smaller aperture, that would be good. Keep in mind you definitely want to have the tip of the barrel as sharp as possible, since it's the subject of the photograph. For the next version, I would suggest having the gun at a very slight angle, so the viewer can see a bit of the entire gun - it would give the photo more of a "pop" and more dimension, since the rectangular shape is pretty harsh and flat. This would also be a good shot to follow the rule of thirds... Instead of having the gun pointed right at the center of the frame with dead space on all sides, place it slightly off to the side and show a bit more of the guy holding it.


----------



## McNugget801

jowensphoto said:


> Did I capture something that evokes a feeling?



nope


----------



## Vtec44

As far as composition, I find the gun photograph is too symmetrical and lack the dramatic lighting to invoke emotions. 

You gotta love gun pictures on TPF.  BTW, Washington DC was ordered to pay over $1M for Heller vs DC.


----------



## LightSpeed

Sub par, out of focus , underexposed, uninteresting image.


----------



## NinjaHood

If you remember, what was the aperture you used on the glock photo?


----------



## GeorgieGirl

is there a good reason this was ressurected to decide some 5 weeks (or so) later that it needed a new critique comment that it was an uninteresting image???


----------



## jaxx419

It's all fun with photography until someone gets "shot"!  Sorry, couldn't help myself. 

I don't mind the gun photo. My eyes go to the outgrown nails in the first photo.


----------



## e.rose

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!  YOU TOOKS A PEEKTURE OF A GUNZ POINTED AT DE CAMERA LENZ!!!!!!!!!!!

_THE HOOOOORRROOOOOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_How totally inappropriate.

...That reminds me... I have to call my husband to get the addresses of my references for my CCW permit.



Also... Americans are crazy and paranoid... and also insert "Do you think you're REALLY prepared to take a life?" argument attempt.

Did I miss any?

I'm not reading through this mess.  I knew it was gonna be a ****fest before I opened it because of the title... but I'm guessing that the above is included somewhere... and then some. :roll:


----------



## Crollo

I find it funny that you defend their position yet call them crazy and paranoid, because crazy and paranoid people are really the ones we wish to arm.

You've missed focus mark, centered composition doesn't work well for the image, the image is washed out. Increase the contrast and saturation.


----------



## mclar146

The gun might not of even been loaded for all we know.

unless that has been said ( have not read the whole thread)


----------



## BlairWright

Wow, creepy picture. Took allot of balls to stand behind the lens (gun loaded or not).

Not a fan of the girl with the camera body, it's kinda flat and needs meaning


----------



## o hey tyler

GeorgieGirl said:


> is there a good reason this was ressurected to decide some 5 weeks (or so) later that it needed a new critique comment that it was an uninteresting image???



Other than for the resurrectee to be a douche... Nope.


----------



## gstaska

The girl with the camera would of had a different impact if it was with an older camera or with a lense on there. It didn't do anything for me. I can't wait to see what you come up with when you redo the gun! Good for you to take that view of it! I'm sure there are others who wish they had thought of it first!


----------



## jowensphoto

What Tyler said. This was a way of trying to knock me down a notch or something?Eh, don't really care to speculate. Funny this thread keeps popping back up.Appreciate the new CCs, guess I got something out of this regardless of the ill intent of the douche.


----------



## jowensphoto

gstaska said:


> The girl with the camera would of had a different impact if it was with an older camera or with a lense on there. It didn't do anything for me. I can't wait to see what you come up with when you redo the gun! Good for you to take that view of it! I'm sure there are others who wish they had thought of it first!


Thank for the critique! I agree with the camera comment. I'd like to reshoot that one as well.Haven't had the chance to redo the gun, but I've got better lighting equipment and a better understanding of exposure, so I'm excited!


----------



## ghache

the gun pointed at camera realllly? it does just feel as cheesy as the baby's name on the mothers belly.


----------



## NikonRookie

e.rose said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!  YOU TOOKS A PEEKTURE OF A GUNZ POINTED AT DE CAMERA LENZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _THE HOOOOORRROOOOOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _How totally inappropriate.
> 
> ...That reminds me... I have to call my husband to get the addresses of my references for my CCW permit.
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Americans are crazy and paranoid... and also insert "Do you think you're REALLY prepared to take a life?" argument attempt.
> 
> Did I miss any?
> 
> I'm not reading through this mess.  I knew it was gonna be a ****fest before I opened it because of the title... but I'm guessing that the above is included somewhere... and then some. :roll:



e.rose,

Is your husband done borrowing my bazooka yet?  I need that back to blow some trees up this weekend.............. Just kidding people.....there is no bazooka, and no animals were harmed during the typing of this post.

I liked the photo.  Does the front of the gun have to be absolutely sharp?  I guess for technical quality yes, but emotionally I would say no.  I would hazard a guess that if you had a gun pointed at you in real life, nothing would be in focus, so it kind of works for me.

I might try the smoke idea myself.........


----------



## e.rose

Crollo said:


> I find it funny that you defend their position *yet call them crazy and paranoid*



Dear Crollo,

Please find a dictionary and look up the word "Sarcasm".

Love,

Emily


----------



## e.rose

NikonRookie said:


> e.rose,
> 
> Is your husband done borrowing my bazooka yet?  I need that back to blow some trees up this weekend..............



Yeah, he's on his way to Alaska, so he won't be needing it for a while.

Then again... it's Alaska... so maybe he will...........


----------

